# Left with no warning



## dumpedagain153 (Sep 27, 2010)

My partner of 4 years has just walked out on me and moved in with her boss, with whom she has had a relationship with for about a month, she has taken her 2 children with her also. She has only known him for around 5 months, when she started the job, and I know the relationship has only been going on for around a month. She will not talk to me, or engage in any dialogue regarding moving her belongings from my house. Turns out this is her MO, she has done this throughout her life, always in the same manner. She moves in with someone declares her undying love (I am sure she means it too) and things are wonderful, I thought I had died and gone to heaven, then after a time (in my case 4 years and apparently I did well) she begins a clandestine relationship and simply leaves with no communication or closure. I am left bewildered and badly hurt, along with a trail of other hapless men.
How can she live with herself, the children are lovely and seem to take it in their stride, how can you be a soul mate with your partner (and she was) right until the day you leave then completely shut them out? We dated for almost 2 years so as to be sure of our (my) feelings, taking on her 2 children was a big decision for me, and I gave it my all..Despite all of this I would have her back if she chose to come back, but she will not respond to mails or calls, what can I do?


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Thank God that it was only 4 years and you didn't have any kids with her. Move on, if it's her MO to do this you should be lucky you didn't get married or have kids with her. Clean, slate. Find someone better.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Just feel disgusted, that's it. 

And you still view her you soul mate. 

Why can't you find another decent woman and be her soul mate?

A promiscuous woman!!! That's it!!!

It bothers me when I read posts like this.

Swear never come to this section again. 

I came to check the post because of the title. 

Stupid me!!!!!!


----------



## dumpedagain153 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi. 
Thanks for you reply, should have made it clear, I had no knowledge of the number or circumstances of most of the previous relationships until she had gone, she was very plausable, and of course I believed her, I think she is just chasing rainbows, as soon as the rain arrives she is off.


----------

